# buying socks and underwear...



## fullpampers (Sep 1, 2015)

I buy my t-shirts and long sleeves on either blankapparel or blankshirts for pretty cheap. 

but they don't have any socks or underwear. anyone know where to get decent socks and underwear online for cheap?

Thanks!

J-S


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

not online, but ya can't beat Walmart


----------



## keepupwiththejones (Nov 16, 2014)

Dear child-blankmind, 

How did you find blankapparel, and blankshirts? Try that again.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

See if you can find Darn Tough brand socks -- they're made in Vermont and guaranteed for life. They're more expensive than regular socks, but with a lifetime gurantee you can buy 10 pairs and never have to buy socks again for the rest of your life. If you ever develop a hole in one of them, all you do is bring/send it back and they send you a new pair, no questions asked and no receipt necessary. As my other socks wear out I've been replacing them with Darn Toughs. The lifetime cost is about 1/8 that of buying cheap socks that wear out every year or two.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Had a chuckle as soon as I saw this post and it is -24 out here in the boonies!

So maybe put on the longjohns for a Quick winter ski..................Canada is winter


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

In the last couple of years the quality of T shirts has fallen off something shocking. I or 2 washings and the neckline is sagging and wretched looking. Walmart and other standard brands.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

brad said:


> See if you can find Darn Tough brand socks -- they're made in Vermont and guaranteed for life. They're more expensive than regular socks, but with a lifetime gurantee you can buy 10 pairs and never have to buy socks again for the rest of your life. If you ever develop a hole in one of them, all you do is bring/send it back and they send you a new pair, no questions asked and no receipt necessary. As my other socks wear out I've been replacing them with Darn Toughs. The lifetime cost is about 1/8 that of buying cheap socks that wear out every year or two.


I second that- you can go to their website and search by location to find the nearest retailer- usually outdoor stores etc.


----------



## fullpampers (Sep 1, 2015)

keepupwiththejones said:


> Dear child-blankmind,
> 
> How did you find blankapparel, and blankshirts? Try that again.


Thank you for your constructive and well thought out reply. 

I did, in fact, try the very complex maneuver of googling "where to buy socks and underwear online". To my dismay, it yielded very few interesting results in the price range/quality that I am looking for. 

I thought I'd ask here since this being the Frugality section of Canadian money forum, I somehow though that maybe, just maybe, I wasn't the only person in Canada trying to find underwear and socks at a reasonable price.


For the other comments, thanks. I'll look for Darn Tough socks, seems like a good deal if I can find them.
*edit: found some on the MEC website. thanks Brad, good call! 

From what I've seen too, Walmart is the cheapest place, but was wondering if any of you knew of a better place. That was my option if no one here had a better deal.

As for the quality of t-shirts, I agree that they seem thinner and thinner. I tried the Joe fresh brand and burned through them like there was no tomorrow... Best quality/price compromise I have found is blankshirts and blankapparel, I end up paying around 5-6$ a shirt i think including shipping, and I get Gildan shirts that last pretty long. Usually I order a batch of 20 shirts, I ordered one this summer. Last time I got a batch of 20 was 5 years ago.

Thanks
J-S


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

keepupwiththejones replies to fullpampers but calls him child-blankmind. 

fullpampers doesn't mind at all.

I'm guessing this thread is SPAM. The spammer is talking to himself, and he lost track of his multiple identities.


----------



## fullpampers (Sep 1, 2015)

GoldStone said:


> keepupwiththejones replies to fullpampers but calls him child-blankmind.
> 
> fullpampers doesn't mind at all.
> 
> I'm guessing this thread is SPAM. The spammer is talking to himself, and he lost track of his multiple identities.


As in the spammer being me?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> In the last couple of years the quality of T shirts has fallen off something shocking. I or 2 washings and the neckline is sagging and wretched looking. Walmart and other standard brands.


I've been buying t-shirts at COSTCO. Roughly Walmart priced but far better quality.


----------



## fullpampers (Sep 1, 2015)

6811 said:


> I've been buying t-shirts at COSTCO. Roughly Walmart priced but far better quality.


I tried COSTCO, but even their small shirts are too big for me, they seem like mediums from other brands. They did seem of good quality though.

I buy my jeans at Costco, and so far they are the toughest for the price.


----------

